# thermoflex temperature



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

so i've been using thermoflex for long time (about 5 years or so) and i've been always experimenting with time and temp and following the manufacture recommendation seems to work but for some reason when i do high temperature (like 375 and up) and press for like 20 seconds.. i see the thermoflex kind of melt into the garment without losing detail and still looks great.. I dont' know if it's true or not but seeing this melted into the garment makes it seem like it will hold on the wash even longer since it's become part of the fabric so to speak.... anyone here do higher temperature to achieve what i just mentioned also?

One drawback it seems though is that i would notice sometimes the higher temperature sometimes is too hot so the corners might get lifted up and not stuck to the garment... but i do a quick restamp to make sure nothing is lifted... afterwards...

Of course I don't do this on layers as the details gets really bad...


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

I'am a rebel! Personally...I do thermoflex at about 350 for 30 seconds 1 press then stretch and press again at 350 for like 5-10 seconds...and like you seems like it "blends" in with garment. sometimes if i'm working on a piece using thermoflex and transfer..the flex may get press up to 3 different times...


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

tdprout said:


> I'am a rebel! Personally...I do thermoflex at about 350 for 30 seconds 1 press then stretch and press again at 350 for like 5-10 seconds...and like you seems like it "blends" in with garment. sometimes if i'm working on a piece using thermoflex and transfer..the flex may get press up to 3 different times...


What is the purpose of the stretch and repress?

I press 330 for 5 seconds...place thermoflex...press 330 for 18 seconds.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Higher temps with the neons will render them sticky.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

I just stretch just because you are recommended to the same with transfer paper...I figure it won't hurt anything.. I haven't used the neons yet..I know that if you don't follow the instructions for like some of the non standard colors..they will become sticky also or not adhere to garment at all.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I was just reading in another thread about someone using a woven teflon sheet to give the vinyl more texture. Said he was getting more of a screen printed look. I think I will try pressing the vinyl at recommended temp for 3-5 seconds, then peeling backer and pressing sheet over vinyl for 20-30 seconds to see what happens.


----------



## waipahe (Feb 25, 2007)

Nvr2Old said:


> I was just reading in another thread about someone using a woven teflon sheet to give the vinyl more texture. Said he was getting more of a screen printed look. I think I will try pressing the vinyl at recommended temp for 3-5 seconds, then peeling backer and pressing sheet over vinyl for 20-30 seconds to see what happens.


Please let us know what the outcome is. Thanks.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

waipahe said:


> Please let us know what the outcome is. Thanks.


Just finished pressing a run of shirts. Pressed transfer vinyl a couple seconds, then peeled backer and applied woven teflon sheet for 20 seconds. Found it does help the vinyl pick up some texture so it does not have that "sticker" look. Works best on large vinyl area.


----------



## waipahe (Feb 25, 2007)

Nvr2Old said:


> Just finished pressing a run of shirts. Pressed transfer vinyl a couple seconds, then peeled backer and applied woven teflon sheet for 20 seconds. Found it does help the vinyl pick up some texture so it does not have that "sticker" look. Works best on large vinyl area.


Thanks JV! I'll definitely try this out on my next run! Aloha!


----------



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nvr2Old said:


> Just finished pressing a run of shirts. Pressed transfer vinyl a couple seconds, then peeled backer and applied woven teflon sheet for 20 seconds. Found it does help the vinyl pick up some texture so it does not have that "sticker" look. Works best on large vinyl area.


So where do you get this woven texture teflon? are there more "textured" ones then other... i want to have it resemble screen print the most (which i currently do also)... 

specifically where do i buy it..


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I got this from Coastal Business supplies when I ordered my press, but most suppliers should have them. Don't know if available in thicker weave.


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

so you didn't cover it with the regular old paper that comes with transfer materials?


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

tdprout said:


> so you didn't cover it with the regular old paper that comes with transfer materials?


I'm using eco-film from imprintables warehouse. The backer normally stays on while pressing and gives a smooth finish. The woven teflon sheet did help give the vinyl a little texture. I also read about using more heat then recommended to slightly melt the vinyl into the shirt. I have'nt tried that yet. Guess I need to get out of my comfort zone and try something different next time.

Oh duh, Now I remember, I read that on the first post of this thread!


----------

